

Iron Foundy: Cloud Foundry for .NET - friism
http://blog.tier3.com/index.php/2011/12/tier-3-net-framework-cloud-foundry

======
gexla
In case you miss it, the link to the Iron Foundry site is shown towards the
bottom of this post.

<http://www.ironfoundry.org/>

However, looks like their web developer needs to get off his rear and get the
site finished. ;) About half of it is lorem ipsum type content.

